# Finally!!!!!



## Hercules (Aug 1, 2010)

My 2 year old Hercules is FINALLY starting to come out of his shell. After about a month of socialization he is STARTING to play with other dogs, he looks forward to walks, and doesn't try to dart back to the house/car once outside. Thankfully he won't have to puppy play with me that much anymore, I'm scratched and mouthed to all **** lol. I'm so happy.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

yay!!!!!! Go Hercules!!!!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)




----------

